
James Dyson says there’s a VW-style scandal in the vacuum industry - werber
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/22/9591634/dyson-bosch-vacuum-cheat-energy-tests
======
JadeNB
The article seems to take Dyson's claims at face value, but is there evidence
that they're true? (Dyson is hardly a disinterested outsider.)

------
draw_down
"To a worm in horseradish, the world is horseradish."

